# ist mcn-tele = q1 carrier ag?



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2004)

"Q1 Carrier  [http://www.mcntelecom.de], Europa" ???

http://www.invision.ch/modules/pfo_default.asp?l=2

???


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2004)

Q1 ist die Mutter und mcntele.com die abgenabelte Tochter - oder war´s umgekehrt? http://www.invision.ch/modules/pfo_details.asp?l=2&id=43


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2004)

pieps


----------

